# heat transfers



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

hi,

where can i get some transfers made (plastisol) where there is no minimums or so expensive for multicolor? i would prefer a small shop and not a huge shop where they charge you for their name!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Screen printing is not set up to do small runs. You'll face minimums at both large and small shops. Have you seen Wormil's spreadsheet listing all known transfer companies and their minimum quantities?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

nope. is there something else other than sp?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

barcelona10 said:


> nope. is there something else other than sp?


Here is the thread with the spreadsheet. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

Tell us exactly what you're trying to do and we'll give you suggestions.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

barcelona10 said:


> where can i get some transfers made (plastisol) where there is no minimums or so expensive for multicolor? i would prefer a small shop and not a huge shop where they charge you for their name!


You won't be paying for the name, you'll be paying for consistency in turnaround and quality control. Don't mean that to imply small shops don't deliver that just that the higher expense of some shops (big or small) are charging for something other than their name.





barcelona10 said:


> nope. is there something else other than sp?


It's a Google docs spreadsheet, you view it in your browser so no office software is required.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

Most reliable transfer printers are listed in the vendors list in this section.


----------

